# Dreaming my wife is giving BJ's



## bigred_dave (Sep 5, 2013)

I have mean having these recurring dreams that my wife is giving our landlord a blowjob, she is flashing the pool cleaner, and giving strangers hand jobs. We are happily married 60 year olds.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

If she is blowing the landlord I hope your rent is free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Sooooo..... how's your sex life bigred_dave?

Are these things your hoping she will do to you?
Or?


----------



## bigred_dave (Sep 5, 2013)

Sex is great. I am very happy with twice a week at my age. I don't think about her doing these things when I'm awake just in my dreams


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Time for your wifee to start giving you intense BJ's and also oiled hand jobs. Your mind is telling you this through your dreams. Sex it up with her.:smthumbup:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

bigred_dave said:


> Sex is great. I am very happy with twice a week at my age. I don't think about her doing these things when I'm awake just in my dreams


OK...no need to panic...  I just checked my dream interpretation book!

If you dream about your spouse being unfaithful it means the opposite...all is good in your relationship.

If you dream about YOU being unfaithful... it means your closet cheating scum just waiting for the opportunity to do the dirty with someone you shouldn't.

So all is well!




BTW...are these dreams nightmares or a sexy dreams?


----------



## bigred_dave (Sep 5, 2013)

Dreams are not nightmares and we talk after she's finished (at least in my dreams)

What book do you use?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I have several dream books as I have freaky dreams and I'm always looking for a deep hidden meaning 

This one is called Dreamers Dictionary - Anna Fornari

I'm sure it's a good sign that the dreams are not upsetting.

What does your wife think of your dreams?


----------



## bigred_dave (Sep 5, 2013)

I dont tell her about them


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you wake up pissed? Sad? Hurt? 

Or do you wake up with a raging hard-on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigred_dave (Sep 5, 2013)

Indifferent


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

bigred_dave said:


> I dont tell her about them


Don't.

Seriously. Don't.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is there sound or just images? That is very odd that the dreams don't provoke an emotional trigger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Ok, I am being dead serious here.

Go to the doctor and have blood work done.

Have all the usual things checked BUT for sure have your T levels checked. 

If they are below 500 then look into boosting this level.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, time to put down the porn my friend.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I have several dream books as I have freaky dreams and I'm always looking for a deep hidden meaning
> 
> This one is called Dreamers Dictionary - Anna Fornari
> 
> ...


I'm running through the woods because I killed someone. It's a recurring dream, like déjà vu. Happens about once every 5 years. Always exactly the same.

If you're interpreting dreams....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I dreamt I was eating a big fat juicy ribeye once. One inch thick, with a side of asparagus and garlic potatoes. 

When I woke up my pillow was gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm running through the woods because I killed someone. It's a recurring dream, like déjà vu. Happens about once every 5 years. Always exactly the same.
> 
> If you're interpreting dreams....


Who did you kill...it matter according to the books?

Generally it says that don't worry.... your not a closet ax welding killer... it means that there is some part of YOURSELF that you want to eradicate or 'kill off'. It may also reveal a self loathing :scratchhead:

Running away is unsurprisingly associated with avoidance...especially of emotions.

Do you have these dreams during times of stress or when your not happy with yourself.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I have dreams I'm having sex or oral sex. From age 13-35 it's been my husband once. 9 times outta 10, it's not even me. It happens randomly. After sex activity, a day later, a few days after, a week with out 2 weeks with out. 

The only thing that syncs up is I have 7 or so hours sleep...that's quite rare.lol.


----------

